
Initial FreeBSD Core Team comments on concerns about harassment in the community - Maxious
https://marc.info/?l=freebsd-announce&m=145178777120925
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
(a) It's in regards to this: [http://blog.randi.io/2015/12/31/the-developer-
formerly-known...](http://blog.randi.io/2015/12/31/the-developer-formerly-
known-as-freebsdgirl/) which I had not previously heard about

(b) What the hell is up with that formatting.

~~~
greenyoda
Randi Harper's article was extensively discussed on HN a couple of days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10819778)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Reading the comments, (a) it looks like it was flagged into oblivion pretty
quickly and (b) wow there were some terrible posts from low-volume low-score
posters.

------
Maxious
Better formatted version of the list archive=
[https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
announce/2016-Ja...](https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
announce/2016-January/001691.html)

------
Maxious
> The FreeBSD Core Team acts as the Project's "board of directors" and is
> responsible for approving new src committers, resolving disputes between
> developers, appointing sub-committees for specific purposes (security
> officer, release engineering, port managers, webmaster, et cetera), and
> making any other administrative or policy decisions as needed. The Core Team
> has been elected by active FreeBSD committers every 2 years since 2000.
> [https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
> announce/2014-Ju...](https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
> announce/2014-July/001573.html)

